# [skype] supporte enfin alsa

## ryo-san

trop tard pour moi parce j'ai deja craqué pour une carte son ( nforce2 oblige ) mais peut etre que ca en rendra heureux certains

les  fonctions 

les  downloads 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

C'est plutôt cool, j'ai vu ça ds la database aujourd'hui mais je n'ai pas encore l'ebuild , un petit emerge --sync devrait faire l'affaire prochainement...

Merci,

                                                                     @+

----------

## geekounet

Get WengoPhone  :Wink: Last edited by geekounet on Thu Jun 29, 2006 10:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ryo-san

lut

arf , désolé je l'ai pris sur le site directement.

l'ebuild devrait etre sur les starting blocks.

Ceci dit , j'ai seulement viré l'ancien et decompressé dans /opt l'archive compilée pour qt en dynamique et ca roule tout seul.

EDIT: wengophone m'a agreablement surpris pierreg, la derniere fois que je l'ai utilisé ( d'ailleur j'ai pas pu   :Rolling Eyes:  ) c'etait ... hum... y'a longtemps quoi   :Very Happy:  . Mais ca marche en OSS d'apres ce que je vois ( j'ai pas creusé , j'ai peut etre loupé l'option alsa...)

----------

## kwenspc

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Get WengoPhone 

 

+1

mais get Ekiga aussi   :Smile: 

----------

## Longfield

moi je suis très content, parce que malheureusement j'ai beaucoup d'amis utilisant Skype donc je l'utilise pas mal également !

Par contre entre Linuxiens, c'est Ekiga aussi of course !

----------

## niin

bah la beta 1.3 marche pas chez moi :/

 *Quote:*   

> niin@desktop ~ $ skype
> 
> *** glibc detected *** /opt/skype/skype: free(): invalid pointer: 0x08a83a60 **
> 
> ======= Backtrace: =========
> ...

 

A noter que j'ai pris l'ebuild de portage.

----------

## CryoGen

Bah le support de alsa est aussi en beta ^^ 

chez moi le micro ne marche toujours pas sous skype alors que pour ekiga ou l'enregistreur ca marche tres bien...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Yeah !!! +1 pour wengophone, la version ng (testée sur unbuntu) marche nikel !

----------

## kwenspc

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Yeah !!! +1 pour wengophone, la version ng (testée sur unbuntu) marche nikel !

 

+1, à la poubelle skype et bonjour ekiga et wengophone!

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   Yeah !!! +1 pour wengophone, la version ng (testée sur unbuntu) marche nikel ! 
> 
> +1, à la poubelle skype et bonjour ekiga et wengophone!

 

+1 pourquoi faire propriétaire quand on peut faire Open Source

----------

## niin

bah moi je suis come un autre un peu plus haut ; mes amis sont sur skype, je vais pas arreter d'aller dessus.

J'arrive deja pas a leur faire mettre jabber sur leur machine, alors wengo ou autre  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *niin wrote:*   

> bah moi je suis come un autre un peu plus haut ; mes amis sont sur skype, je vais pas arreter d'aller dessus.
> 
> J'arrive deja pas a leur faire mettre jabber sur leur machine, alors wengo ou autre 

 

en principe si le protocole SIP est bien implémenté des 2 côtés (selon le standard) alors ça doit être possible d'appeler des gens sur skype via wengophon ou ekiga.  à tester donc

----------

## titoucha

Je dis peut être une bétise mais il me semble que skype utilise un cryptage à eux  :Rolling Eyes: 

Edit: Non je ne délire pas   :Laughing:  http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/skype-logiciel-protocole-18174/Last edited by titoucha on Thu Aug 31, 2006 7:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nico_calais

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   Yeah !!! +1 pour wengophone, la version ng (testée sur unbuntu) marche nikel ! 
> 
> +1, à la poubelle skype et bonjour ekiga et wengophone! 
> 
> +1 pourquoi faire propriétaire quand on peut faire Open Source

 

+1....Mais pourquoi faut il que le reste du monde soit windowsien ??????

----------

## guilc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je dis peut être une bétise mais il me semble que skype utilise un cryptage à eux 
> 
> Edit: Non je ne délire pas   http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/skype-logiciel-protocole-18174/

 

+1

Skype n'utilise pas SIP, mais un protocole bien proprio, qui fait la frayeur de pas mal d'admin sys tellement il est crade est intrusif.

Et en plus, le fait qu'il soit fermé ne garanti pas la sécurité du réseau sur lequel il tourne (tiens, un argument pour faire migrer les irréductibles vers wengo et SIP ?  :Wink: )

Si je retrouve un bout de doc technique, je vous file le lien  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

ah ok, bon ben niin changes d'amis ^^  (solution à 1 cent)

----------

## Darkael

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Je dis peut être une bétise mais il me semble que skype utilise un cryptage à eux 
> 
> Edit: Non je ne délire pas   http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/skype-logiciel-protocole-18174/ 
> 
> +1
> ...

 

Petit document qui tente de montrer un peu ce que fait le protocole de Skype:

http://www.secdev.org/conf/skype_BHEU06.pdf

----------

## Babali

jabber pour la victoire  :Razz: 

----------

## guilc

Ah, voila le document que j'évoquais : http://www.rootsecure.net/content/downloads/pdf/skype_protocol.pdf

----------

## niin

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ah ok, bon ben niin changes d'amis ^^  (solution à 1 cent)

 

si je commence a avoir que des amis gentoo, ca va jazer par chez moi ; deja que je suis deja affublé de certains noms  :Laughing: 

Enfin cela dit, je vais essaye d'installer du SIP et convaincre les gens qui sont les plus a meme de comprendre toute la porter libre-securitaire-morale de l'aventure (les autres geek comme moi quoi) huhu

----------

## titoucha

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Ah, voila le document que j'évoquais : http://www.rootsecure.net/content/downloads/pdf/skype_protocol.pdf

 

Avec ta doc et celle de @KarnEvil on se rend bien compte que skype fait tout pour vérouiller le système et ne le rendre compatible qu'avec lui même, c'est encryptation à tout les étages et pas que pour la sécurité des clients.

Il y a une phrase qui m'a choqué, je cite " Skype à un serveur central qui stoque pour chaque utilisateur le nom de login et le password. Avec l'encryptation des paquets Skype, il n'est pas possible de dire avec certitude quelle autres informations sont stoquées sur le serveur de login" ça fait peur, il n'y a aucun contrôle   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## guilc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Ah, voila le document que j'évoquais : http://www.rootsecure.net/content/downloads/pdf/skype_protocol.pdf 
> 
> Avec ta doc et celle de @KarnEvil on se rend bien compte que skype fait tout pour vérouiller le système et ne le rendre compatible qu'avec lui même, c'est encryptation à tout les étages et pas que pour la sécurité des clients.
> 
> Il y a une phrase qui m'a choqué, je cite " Skype à un serveur central qui stoque pour chaque utilisateur le nom de login et le password. Avec l'encryptation des paquets Skype, il n'est pas possible de dire avec certitude quelle autres informations sont stoquées sur le serveur de login" ça fait peur, il n'y a aucun contrôle  

 

"Ou l'on rappela l'importance de l'utilisation des formats ouverts dans la protection de la vie privée et la maîtrise de ses informations personnelles"  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

j'ajouterais : et les données "stratégiques" aussi

pas pour rien que skype est interdit en France dans le domaine de la recherche. Et plus globalement : il est interdit dans beaucoup (la plupart?) d'entreprises moyenne voir grosses.

----------

## titoucha

En tout cas après ce que j'ai lu ce n'est pas moi qui vais l'utiliser et heureusement qu'il est interdit dans le recherche c'est vrai truc d'espion ce programme, c'est la NSA qui la programmé   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## CryoGen

Un logiciel pour les gouverner tous et dans les tenebres les liés...   :Laughing: 

--> [EXIT]

----------

## niin

en attendant j'arrive pas a utiliser scim sous wengo   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

